# Not feeling much at all!!!!!



## braided beauty (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

im on day 10 of the awfull 2ww. and its driving me  . 

I've not really felt much over the last 10 days. a few twinges here and there but nothing to write home about. I've taken the 2ww off work so im totally rested but starting to feel paranoid!!

Is there anyone out there who is also experiencing very little or no symptoms? Or anyone who has had a BFP with no symptoms??

Would love to hear from you.

Im really sorry to hear about all the ladies who it hasn't worked for this time, my heart ges out to you  

And a huge congratulations to all the ladies that got a BFP  

BB xxx


----------



## Chilli Pepper (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi there BB... check out the 'should I feel anything?' thread on this 2ww board - there are a few of us all in exactly the same boat as you!! this waiting is awful... but I really think that each person is different - the only way we can say for certain is the dreaded test...

take care - try not to worry, but I know that's kind of like saying... try not to breathe!

Jill


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi 
Cant believe I am writing this - still in shock . This is my second 2ww - did it much different this time, rested, no real symptoms other than lots of wind (TMI- sorry  ) got quite a few AF pains - OTD = 16th , Didnt feel anything , not one ioata - and tested two days early and got BFP. WTF?
I think what I did this time was just to try to carry on as normal. I planned all the things I was gonna do if it didnt work , made sure I went out and did nice things with friends and for myself and when started to get obcessed , made sure I was with other people. 
Hope that helps you . Good Luck 
Chedza


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Braided Beauty

Chedza is right no two 2ww are the same everyone is different there are so many different stories on here about people having all the symptons and getting a BFN and people having no symptoms and getting a BFP and vice versa.

Try and enjoy being PUPO and good luck for OTD I am sure its gonna be a BFP for you 

Caz.s xx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Braided Beauty (cool name by the way)

I felt absolutely nothing on 2ww apart from sore (.Y.) - no implant bleed etc either and I'm pregnant with twins!  

Try not to send yourself   - I know its hard! 

Good luck 

DeeDee x


----------



## braided beauty (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks forn the pma's of you all. Reading all your posts have settled my nerves a lot!! 

chedza- I also have a lot of wind!   maybe thats a good sign? 

Im am tempted to test early but again, just scared i'll get a negative result. 
Dee Dee- That is amazing!! Congratulations!!! 

Caz- you are right, i have read many stories about no symptoms and getting bfp's I hope im one of them.

My poor dp, everyday he asks me how im feeling and if i've felt anything, not much to report to him   

Oh well all i can do is wait.

Thanks so much for the advice, im gonna take my mind off it all today  

BB xxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Hiya hun, On my two FETS, which I sadly lost those bfps early on, I had every symptom under the sun!!   . On this occasion, I really thought it hadnt worked, I had no implant bleed, no sore boobs no twingers NOTHING!!, and look at my ticker!!     . Wishing you lots of luck and babydust huni and   for a happy test day for you


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hello hun


on my 2ww i had no sympoms atall..in fact i got no pregnancy symptoms til 6wk+3days and as you can see from my ticker im currently expecting twins..

try to thiink      it wont be long til test day..i wish you all the luck in the world.

lotsa love

nicky xx


----------



## tag22 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I hope you do not mind me joining your thread but I too am going mad in my 2WW!  I have been off work, but due back tomorrow and I have my test on Friday morning.  I too have been looking for signs but not really had any, sounds like this is not always negative news though, which is good to hear.

Hope you are all taking care and fingers crossed for everyone to get a BFP!

TAG22


----------



## braided beauty (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi gogo and nicky,

Thanks for that!   Since reading all the replies i have remained really     . 

I was going to test early, but i've only got 2 days left so i mite as well wait.

Congratulations to the both of you and thanks for the sweet words.

xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tag ~ come and join the 2ww Testers thread hun, that's where you'll find everyone chatting while they wait 

*MAR/APR 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX.......Part 2*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181473.0

(I've just started a new thread but everyone should be along soon )

Lots of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Braided Beauty,

I am also testing Tomorrow..... I had an AF type ache on day 7 and 8 and have had full and veiny boobs since Friday. They seem to have gone down this morning. Who knows if they are good signs, bad signs or no sign at all!!!!

Only the test will tell.

Good Luck   

DF x


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good Afternoon Girlies  

how are we all? going a bit   I bet...I hope you do not mind me joining this thread...I am also on my 2ww day 7 I have been off work but started back 2day - I think I am becoming a lil obessed with how I am feeling...I am just gonna try & not obsess so much about it...

I have had a terrible upset tummy + vomitting its subsided now thank goodness - today is my 1st really good day (But I am not feeling much which makes me panic...  ) I am testing on 24th!!

I wish all of us   Love 2 all xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Princess,

If you follow the link above you'll find the 2ww Testers thread where you'll find everyone chatting while they wait.....come and join us 

Lots of luck,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Chilli Pepper (Nov 11, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow BB!!   
I've had BFP today after hardly any symptoms at all !(other than symptoms of losing the plot... )

Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Well done chilli Pepper

Good luck BB 

xx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

good luck braided beauty and dragonfly..   for you both to get a  


congratulations chilli pepper...

lotsa love to you all
nicky xx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

BFN for me I am afraid. Gutted. Oh well, one more frostie waiting for us.

DFx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

im so sorry df...sending you some very large


----------

